# Titanium finish.



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Guys,

I bought a Titanium finish Wlather p99 .40 when I turned 21. I have had several issues with it since it was new. The magazine floorplates that came with the gun failed just a few months after I bought it. S&W took care of that for me. My gun also has the oxidation problem with the titanium finish. 

Even after all of this I am happy with it. It shhots well and is one of the most comfortable pistols that I have owned. I like it so much that I bought a black p99 as 9mm to keep it company.

My question is does anyone know where I can get the slide refinished as close to factory specs(titanium finish) as possible? If not will anybody tennifer the slide and phosphate coat it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, unfortunately, there was a bad batch of 40 cal mags a while back> And, the titanium finish has been discontinued - apparently, it wasn't that durable.

If U want the same effect, U will have to have it hard chromed. Strongest finish available.

I did mine :


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Can the existing coating be removed easily? How much does it cost?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rx7dryver said:


> Can the existing coating be removed easily? How much does it cost?


If U card chrome it, they will prepare the surface to hard chrome it.

I do not know if they will charge U a few extra dollars to remove that surface or not.

It's usually $100-$115 to hard chrome/ I used Tripp Research, but he also ruined the finish on a $1200 1911. I would not use him again. Metalife is supposedly very good, and is actually a bit cheaper than Tripp Research.

If I ever hard chrome another slide, I will try metalife.

http://www.mahovskysmetalife.com/PriceSheet Page 5.htm


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

rx7dryver, what kind of oxidation problem do you have and where is it located?


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

It looks like the finish is discolored to a shade of brown, It looks like a bunch of brown freckles and is mostly on the top of the slide.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I would try a metal polish like Flitz before I looked into getting the slide refinished. I have used Flitz on my Titanium Coated P99 when the brass snap of my old tactical holster put brass streaks on the slide. Took the streaks right off. Give it a shot.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I used Tripp Research, but he also ruined the finish on a $1200 1911. I would not use him again.


What? So now you don't like Tripp?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

10mm Sonny said:


> What? So now you don't like Tripp?


Yes... I've been saying that for months, on many boards. I'm rather tired of telling the entire story, so now I just cut and paste from the last time I told the story :mrgreen: :mrgreen: .

If I'm just asked the price of tripp or something, I just answer the question. If I am asked about an opinion of his work, then I tell it.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes... I've been saying that for months, on many boards. I'm rather tired of telling the entire story, so now I just cut and paste from the last time I told the story :mrgreen: :mrgreen: .
> 
> If I'm just asked the price of tripp or something, I just answer the question. If I am asked about an opinion of his work, then I tell it.


Why would you not tell your opinion any time some one asks you about Tripp's work? You promote the hard chrome and when someone asks you tell them Tripp, and you tell them pricing. Why would you not tell them that he bollocks a fairly expensive pistol of your and you will not use him again? If the positions were reversed an I was in your shoes, I would feel it my responsibility to tell the whole story. How would you feel if someones pistol was recked by Tripp and your did not tell them that he did that with one of yours? And you did not tell the whole story? I find that very irresponsible, being that many here look to you for advice, especially Walther owners. :smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have stated, many many times that I would not use hard chrome from Tripp. It is not irresponsible - I have typed out the long drawn out story, many many times. In fact, I've done so so often that I am tired of typing it. If I give the short version, then someone always asks "what happened. How was the gun messed up." - If people ask what I think about Tripp Research, I will tell them.

And, recently, I have been stating on many boards (not just this one) that I would give Metalife a try if I ever want to hard chrome something again.

I also have to watch what I say because I don't want to be sued by Tripp.

So, if I am asked an opinion, I state it. If I am asked how much Tripp costs, I state that. I am one of the few who have anything neg to say about Tripp. Go look at all of the other sites. So far, I am the ONLY one I have seen that keeps telling their Tripp horror story. I am sorry, but I think I have given enough warnings. I'm at the point now where I go and copy and paste the last post I remember so I can tell my story.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Ship, then why not make a sticky somewhere on this board for refinishing opinions. Np3, Hard Chrome, Black T, etc. Links to the webpages and the like. State you position and story on it under Tripp and post a link when the topic comes up. You can state right there that you are the only one that had problems and still give anyone contiplating Tripp the whole story. From there it is their decision wether or not they use him, knowing the good and bad.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

just put the story in your sig so the whole world can see it. :smt033 

IMHO You are doing the right thing. Don't whine around...it's not going to make it better. Nobody is perfect but i'm sure tripp tries. Everybody gets a faulty product sometimes. You won't believe how much shit i bought at bestbuy and had to return it a few weeks later for replacement because it broke. Let's see; Microwave, Braun Tassimo, PDA, Laptop, PS2, Digicam, usb port & a few other things i can't recall right now - come to think of it...about 90% of what i buy at bestbuy needs to be returned. makes you wonder. Anyway; my point is this: while you might have gotten a bad product from tripp, you also got many good ones. so did others. who knows....maybe one of the workers had a bad day...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Ship, then why not make a sticky somewhere on this board for refinishing opinions. Np3, Hard Chrome, Black T, etc. Links to the webpages and the like. State you position and story on it under Tripp and post a link when the topic comes up. You can state right there that you are the only one that had problems and still give anyone contiplating Tripp the whole story. From there it is their decision wether or not they use him, knowing the good and bad.


We may very well make a sticky one day - but I won't sticky the Tripp story. Sorry - I will not make myself legally libel. Even if it is true, lawyers can sue for anything. I'll answer when asked. Making a permanent advertisement that stays at the top of all messages about it is a different story.

Also, I don't often say "use the search box" to people here. I hate seeing that on other sites. But in all honesty - when I was doing research on all the various finishes, and initially went with Tripp... I searched the name of every finish on ALL of the gun sites. I read the old messages of what was good and what wasn't. If people don't choose to do that, that isn't my fault.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> ...I used Tripp Research, but he also ruined the finish on a $1200 1911. I would not use him again...


Well, I don't mean to jump on the "jump on Shipwreck" bandwagon, but...

Up until I read this thread, I had the impression that Shipwreck was happy with Tripp. I knew (or thought I knew) that Ship loved: PS 90's, Tripp Research, and hard chromed P99's - not necessarily in that order.

I'm not complaining or trying to tell Ship how to do his business. All I'm saying is that I personally had the impression that Ship was happy with Tripp.

I'm also not saying that its necessarily Ship's fault. I never claimed to read every post on every thread. I'm just saying that the posts I have read left me thinking Ship was recommending Tripps.

Sorry Ship, just my honest opinion.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> ... I don't often say "use the search box" to people here. I hate seeing that on other sites...


I too hate seeing that on other sites. As a new member here, I really appreciate that. I enjoy the "atmosphere" here.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I'll tell ya what. Let me go back to the last time I told the complete story and paste it here 

I am just tired of telling it over and over again. Sometimes I tell it, and sometimes I don't. But, their screwup was in early 2006, and quite a few people on ALL the gun forums know my opinion on Tripp. The topic comes up on many forums, and there was a recent topic on the XD and 1911 forums where I chimed in...

But, I am not the Tripp Research police. And, in the past, I tried to mention it more but still keep it short. However, when I tried to just say "I sent a 1911 to Tripp a while back and he screwed it up even after 2 tries," (or something like that) - that was never sufficient. People ALWAYS wanted to know the details. I'd also get PM's on all the sites asking me for my opinion on Tripp a lot - so I am always typing this story out for a year now. After typing an essay over and over, I don't talk about it as much.

But, here ya go:

See here (my last time I gave the detailed version):

http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32666

In Jan 2006, I had a Springfield TRP 1911 refinished by Tripp - hard chromed the frame, and put black Cobra Coat on the slide - it would have been a nice 2-tone look. I got the gun back in a little over 2 weeks.

When I got it back, the Cobra coat has bumps in it. And, the hard chrome has copper colored marks over several items on the 1911.

I also told him ahead of time to leave the bushing and barrel stainless - NOT to hard chrome it. I called ahead of time, and was told to put it in my note. I did that as well.

When I got it back, what happened? They hard chromed both despite me asking them not to. The reason I said not to was because the bushing was already tight to the slide. When it came back, the bushing was so much tighter that it took me 35 min to get it apart. In addition, THEY put an idiot mark on the frame - it was there when I took it out the box.

Sent the messed up hard chromed parts back, along w/ the cobra coated slide. Took about 6 weeks to get it back that time. When it came back, the slide still looked crappy - the cobra coat had splattering. The small parts still weren't perfect (had copper colored marks on the thumb safety and bushing).

The sights were also kinda messed up from taking them off the slide more than once. And, he forgot to send me back the cap to the guiderod.

At the range, the sights were no longer as flush with the slide as they were when they started, so it didn't shoot as accurately. All this to a $1200 TRP. I still wasn't satisfied, but after a total of 8 weeks (2 originally, and 6 more), and giving him a 2nd chance, I was pretty much fed up. I got rid of the gun at a loss because I was sick over what had happened.

I previously had 3 P99 slides done by Tripp. My last P99 also has 3 small areas of mess ups on the hard chrome - they are small enough that I didn't feel like sending it back to him. But, there seems to be a degradation of his quality control. Neither item should have been sent out. Does someone not look at the guns when they are done?

If I were U, I'd try Metalife. People seem to be happy with their work.

http://www.mahovskysmetalife.com/Pri...20Page 5.htm

Granted, most people are happy with Tripp, but I would never use him again.

Ok - see why I don't want to type all of that EVERYTIME hard chrome comes up? I don't wanna spend 10 min typing the same story over and over and over. If I am asked for an opinion, or if someone asks for any opinion on Tripp, I will give it. If someone asks ABOUT hard chrome or what the cost for Tripp is - sorry, I am not gonna type all of this out each and every time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> I too hate seeing that on other sites. As a new member here, I really appreciate that. I enjoy the "atmosphere" here.


Great. We like that about this site.

But, as for the Tripp issue - anytime I wanna send a gun off for something, I DO research the issue on all the forums. But, that's just me.

In fairness to 10mm Sonny, however, I haven't discussed it here since he joined in Jan 07.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Shipwreck: Thanks for sharing:smt023

And by the way, you owe me BIGTIME! I really did you a solid over at http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=28941#post28941:smt1099


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Ship, thank you for the complete story and sorry about the feather ruffling. :smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> Shipwreck: Thanks for sharing:smt023
> 
> And by the way, you owe me BIGTIME! I really did you a solid over at http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=28941#post28941:smt1099


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Shipwreck:

Just a tad bit off topic, but are you a College basketball fan?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> Hey Shipwreck:
> 
> Just a tad bit off topic, but are you a College basketball fan?


Sorry. I am not a basketball fan. Why?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry. I am not a basketball fan. Why?


Too bad. I'm from Lubbock and a Texas Tech alum. I saw in a post that you're in College Station and thought you might be mourning the outcome of the Texas Tech vs Texas A&M mens basketball game last night. Thought I might get to rub some salt in the wound.

Us Red Raiders never pass up an opportunity to pick on an Aggie.:nutkick:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> Too bad. I'm from Lubbock and a Texas Tech alum. I saw in a post that you're in College Station and thought you might be mourning the outcome of the Texas Tech vs Texas A&M mens basketball game last night. Thought I might get to rub some salt in the wound.
> 
> Us Red Raiders never pass up an opportunity to pick on an Aggie.:nutkick:


Well, I live here, but am not an aggie. So, I don't care :smt082 :smt082


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I live here, but am not an aggie. So, I don't care :smt082 :smt082


Well, like I said, too bad.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

rofl


----------

